# Stinky beauty...



## paphioboy (May 5, 2009)

Stapelia grandiflora in bloom..  Bought 2 small thumb pots of it from a nursery near my home. It was without flowers at the time and I expected it to be S. gigantea, but it turned out to be grandiflora instead.. Flower is a bit small but I expect it to bloom better next time. The entire flower is covered in long pink hairs.. So cool..   Enjoy!


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2009)

Is this a cactus species?

Very interesting a pretty flower.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 5, 2009)

Cool flowers! :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (May 5, 2009)

Its a succulent. Stapelia gigantea, the corpse lily, and stapelia variegata, the star cactus, are the 2 most famous species. The star cactus is a pretty common windowsill pot plant, but does not thrive under my conditions. This one seems to do well..


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2009)

that is really an unusual beauty!!! Stinky? Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 6, 2009)

Very cool bloom!!! I love the pattern under the hair!!!


----------



## P-chan (May 6, 2009)

Awesome! Is this the one that smells like cat pee?:sob:


----------



## Elena (May 6, 2009)

Stapelias are cool, even if they stink to high heavens 

I love the pink fluff on yours!


----------



## goldenrose (May 6, 2009)

:clap: A neat bloom! :clap: Nice photo!


Elena said:


> Stapelias are cool, even if they stink to high heavens ....


I wonder if squirrels would find them offensive?


----------



## Drorchid (May 6, 2009)

I like it! Very fuzzy, you almost want to pet it!



Rick said:


> Is this a cactus species?
> 
> Very interesting a pretty flower.



It is succulent asclepiad or a species of the family Asclepiadaceae, which in common english is the "Milkweed Family". Our common milkweed (native to North America) is a member of this family. Other species in this family are Hoya, Stephanotis and I think one of the coolest members: Ceropegia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceropegia

Robert


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2009)

Stop petting the plant you sicko!! oke:


----------



## swamprad (May 6, 2009)

That's great, I love stapelias but haven't seen this hairy one before!


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> I like it! Very fuzzy, you almost want to pet it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Robert The foliage looks allot like the "Christmas cactus" which are cactus, but this is a bizzare milkweed.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2009)

Milkweed???!!!

It's really cool! I suppose it's a tropical?


----------



## paphioboy (May 6, 2009)

Dot, I think most stapelias grow warm as they come from semi-arid lands of Africa and elsewhere.. 

I don't know if it smells like cat pee..  I'm not around to sniff it.. pics are courtesy of my designated gardener..


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> Dot, I think most stapelias grow warm as they come from semi-arid lands of Africa and elsewhere..


Ah, that explains it. Thanks.


----------

